# Ted!



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Well there was a fab meet today at Ashridge and it was a really good day. An extra bonus was being able to meet the lovely little Ted!! Although I have come to the conclusion, I don't think Colin bought the real deal out today, I think he had a small choccy stuffed bear tucked under his arm!! ( well Paul did)

I have never met such a chilled little pup, he had lots of different cuddles including most of the kids, lots of dogs bombing around a whole lot of countryside under his nose and Ted........slept!! Slept!! Oh and slept some more!!

How lucky you are Colin and JoJo too if Fudge is the same?? Ted is a credit to you Katie 

Oh I WANT ONE!! :love-eyes:


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Well there was a fab meet today at Ashridge and it was a really good day. An extra bonus was being able to meet the lovely little Ted!! Although I have come to the conclusion, I don't think Colin bought the real deal out today, I think he had a small choccy stuffed bear tucked under his arm!! ( well Paul did)
> 
> I have never met such a chilled little pup, he had lots of different cuddles including most of the kids, lots of dogs bombing around a whole lot of countryside under his nose and Ted........slept!! Slept!! Oh and slept some more!!
> 
> ...



What we need is the recipe for the sleep potion! Market that and you could retire on the profits!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

It was a fab walk! So many lovely dogs and owners and Ashridge was a great place for a meet. And we saw deer! 

As for Ted, all I can say is he was one scrummy fella and I think Colin and Paul were lucky to escape with him.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes I did enjoy my Ted snuggle! Such a poppet. Did anyone get any photos today, I didn't


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm starting to think Ted might be a night owl....woken up big time since he got home...Betty still running around and barking like a maniac...can someone please tell me how to wear this dog out!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahhh I need to see Ted ....  

Yep Fudge is very chilled and I am smitten with her .. just a chubby choccy pudding .. oh but lovely and playful with Picnic ...


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Karen if Katie still has a little bundle left are you sure it has nt got your name on it x x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ted was a darling. I did see his eyes open once or twice 

All the other lovely cockapoos, had an absolute ball chasing each other around. Millie predictably found the first muddy puddle and went straight in, along with Betty and Lolly. Somewhere along the walk, Millie finished the whole look off with some fox poo 

She had a biggest bath when she got home


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Sorry to have missed the meet - we would have loved to have come but Saffi fell over yesterday and has been limping ever since so we didn't think it was a good idea. Has anyone else's 'Poo ever fallen over? She's off to the vet tomorrow. 

Hope you had a fab time - would have been great to meet Ted too


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Turi said:


> Sorry to have missed the meet - we would have loved to have come but Saffi fell over yesterday and has been limping ever since so we didn't think it was a good idea. Has anyone else's 'Poo ever fallen over? She's off to the vet tomorrow.
> 
> Hope you had a fab time - would have been great to meet Ted too


 I hope Saffi is ok! Where is she limping?


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Turi said:


> Sorry to have missed the meet - we would have loved to have come but Saffi fell over yesterday and has been limping ever since so we didn't think it was a good idea. Has anyone else's 'Poo ever fallen over? She's off to the vet tomorrow.
> 
> Hope you had a fab time - would have been great to meet Ted too


Poor Saffi. Hope she's back to normal soon.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

She has sprained her shoulder . No walking for a week... poor babe.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Turi said:


> She has sprained her shoulder . No walking for a week... poor babe.


Oh bless her, that must have been an awkward fall. Hope she recovers quickly, lots of cuddles for her I think!


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Jarvis did the same Turi :-( he was on metacam for a few days and I just gave him little walks on the lead. It took about a week and a bit for him to stop limping.. He slipped down the stairs :-( x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Poor puppies, I hope they are both better very soon.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

zed said:


> Jarvis did the same Turi :-( he was on metacam for a few days and I just gave him little walks on the lead. It took about a week and a bit for him to stop limping.. He slipped down the stairs :-( x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Poor Jarvis! Saffi keeps trying to find her lead... think she's frustrated


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

It's been two weeks so Jarvis is back to his full flight self  hope Saffi makes a full recovery and soon. Makes you realise how vulnerable our babies can be!

X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I know exactly what you mean - I've felt so protective if her!


----------

